# Ever wished you said ‘thanks, that’s kind, but no - freebie lathe chuck



## AdrianUK (3 Feb 2022)

A well intentioned friend of a friend, knowing I have a lathe, asked if I’d I could make use of a chuck, as he had one in his garage and he was going to dispose of it at the local tip.

So, off we went, after all, woodturners can always do with another chuck right?

The gentleman concerned was a really lovely chap, so didn’t have the heart to say no.

This is what we came away with!









I’ve not heard of the brand, Octopus, a monster engineering compared to my little SC4 chuck.

Still, when I finally buy a barn in France, at least I’ll have a door stop.


----------



## Sporky McGuffin (3 Feb 2022)

Clean it up, turn it into a lamp, and sell it for £250 on Etsy?


----------



## Chico (3 Feb 2022)

That is quite a thing.


----------



## AES (3 Feb 2022)

I don't think it's a chuck at all. I think it's a WWI Air Raid Warning siren.

Sorry

Hat, coat ...........


----------



## TFrench (3 Feb 2022)

I'm pretty sure its from a press. I've seen an octopus branded bearing press on ebay - it was a beautiful swoopy cast thing. I think this is made by the same company.

Edit - google image search "octopus bearing puller"


----------



## AdrianUK (4 Feb 2022)

TFrench said:


> I'm pretty sure its from a press. I've seen an octopus branded bearing press on ebay - it was a beautiful swoopy cast thing. I think this is made by the same company.
> 
> Edit - google image search "octopus bearing puller"



thanks TFrench, that’s exactly it. If it’s of use to anyone, PM me.


----------



## TFrench (4 Feb 2022)

I'd love it!


----------



## TFrench (16 Feb 2022)

Thanks for the top packaging job Ade!
I had a quick look at it this evening, and found stamped on the boss for the chuck handle "Oldham armature mfg co". It's for pulling the bearings off motor shafts. Should come in handy at some point. Quick refurb incoming! Now I've got some more search terms I've found another one of the press I'd seen previously on eBay - I guess they were a set for motor rebuild companies.


----------



## AdrianUK (17 Feb 2022)

Tom, your welcome.
Was wondering if this sort of kit still has a use in today’s world, as in, has it been superseded by more modern equipment?


----------



## hawkeyefxr (17 Feb 2022)

Clean it up, piece of woodworking art. It really is great.


----------

